# As the year draws to a Close ---- achievements and aims?



## LiffWee93 (22 December 2015)

What did we all achieve this year? whether it be something little or large! 

This year, we made the decision to sell Tiger - a pony i had on loan (the owner and I's joint decision) after having a HUGE career change and starting a new degree, so i would just have one pony to ride -- as much as i loved the little welsh, it was the best decision i ever made!


We nearly lost our oldest pony rufus, after he nearly went into liver failure, it was touch and go for a while, but pleased to report he has gone from strength to strength and managed to go out to a few outings with his sharer and just be wonderful!
a month or so after repeated biopsies and well into treatment, and put on a good 50 kg...





recently, after a little bib clip while we wait for his annual bloods to see if the liver damage creeps back in .... hairy happy boy!






having sold tiger, it gave me loads of time to work on my little mare, Lola, aka witch pony  she has gone from strength to strength, we have done tonnes of dressage, up to scoring 70% in a novice, made our BD debut a winning one, working higher at home and did our firt dressage to music test at novice! done her first proper sj competitions, done her first xc schooling and sponsored ride, did an open ridden class at the new forest show and warmed up next to scurry pairs and the household cavalry, and generally had loads of fun properly getting to know each other! we also celebrated our 8 year anniversary after owning her since a weanling, wild off the new forest! 
shes gone from wild, to just about quirky, and just lovely to ride, despite the odd days  we also had a photoshoot with lights and all and managed to get my mum back riding ---- soooooo pleased, after having a big accident when she was 5 and bveing told she would never do anything- she is the best thing ever 
some of our favourite photos from the year, soooo many to choose from! 





















next year, id love roo to get out a little more and have more fun with his sharer, and with lola, i want to have a go at some hunter trials and a bit more sj, to prepare a go at doing some working hunter classes affiliated as a laugh - go back to the new forest show and have her behave even better than previous, and hopefully increase our placing by one! also make our affiliated novice debut and qualify for area festivals and make our elementary debut 
please follow lola's page on facebook if you are a user  just a little page to help me keep track of our progress  https://www.facebook.com/groups/897906510287525/?fref=ts

GO!


----------



## ycbm (22 December 2015)

I managed to get through a year without having a horse put down!   First time in four years. That's a record I never want to try and beat.  On the plus side, I have two and a quarter horses I've never loved more, and I've reached an age and stage where I am content with what they do today and not striving for what they might achieve tomorrow. It's not as exciting a world as I used to live in, but it's a lot less stressful. I feel in a good place, I hope others can say the same. 

OP, you look about a quarter of my age, lovely pony, lovely photos, go for it!

Best wishes for the New Year to everyone who lost a loved one,  horse, pet, or human, this year.


----------



## DirectorFury (22 December 2015)

What a brilliant year you've had! Especially scoring 70% at Novice and only starting BD this year too .

Horse and I have had a quieter year due to a few unlucky illnesses (colic, then on-off lameness on her off hind [turned out to be a splint, lame for 4 weeks!], then all-round lame because farrier trimmed her too short, colic again, and eventually diagnosed and treated for ulcers) and lack of time on my side. I've also had my confidence knocked quite badly and am afraid of riding in public because I can't handle the bitching. Must toughen up.

We went out to our first unaff dressage in April and came 4th in Intro B, scoring 64%, and unplaced in Prelim 13 with a score of 54%! Canter work was poor.

Then spent a lot of time just hacking and playing and trying to get back into jumping again. Schooled around a few XC courses and got the mare over her fear of water. We progressed to jumping 90cm courses at home but the stars never really aligned to get us out to a competition as OH was working all the hours available and he is the only one who can tow the box. And when he was available we were between jump saddles :/.

Took horse to the beach in September and had a blast - she discovered that there's actually some racehorse in the Section D breeding and managed to overtake two ex-racers and maintain the lead for about a mile which I was impressed by, guess she's fitter than I thought . We went out to another unaff dressage a few days later and came 2nd in Intro B with a ridiculous (and over-generous) 79%, and 3rd in Prelim 4 with a much more realistic 65%. 

Since then we've been mostly hacking and she had a few weeks off. I'm starting to increase her work ready for the BE80 at Howick in April, though we're now without a jump saddle for 6-8 weeks which is going to make things interesting. As soon as we have a jump saddle we'll be doing a lot of hiring SJ and arena XC courses, and OH has been made redundant so he's always free to tow the box now.

We're working Novice/Elem at home but I really need to make sure the contact is always 100% before we consider stepping up a level as we lose some of the relaxation and 'throughness' in transitions. I think next year is going to consist of Team Quest with my YO and friends, a summer of BE, and looking to step-up to Novice unaff and maybe 'proper' BD at the end of the year . I'd like to finish our BE season with a 90 but if she's not ready I'm not going to push the issue. I'm also aiming to be jumping 1m courses at home by the end of the summer but, again, if she's not ready I'm happy to stick to 90cm and not knock both of our confidences.

I don't have much in the way of pictures of us, so here are some random ones I've taken:
Grid work






Raised poles






Dressage in April






Dressage in Sept


----------



## LiffWee93 (22 December 2015)

ycbm - bless you, so sorry for your losses, but glad you have had a wonderful year with your horses and enjoying yourself!!  im 22 ha 

director fury - what a roller coaster year for you!! your pony is gorgeous and i wish you all the luck in completing your aims for next year! i only have a dressage saddle and do all my jumping in it haha  i know the pain of getting a really consistent contact and getting "throughness" -- ponies dont always find it easy and mine is a little ball of tension when shes allowed to be, cant wait to see reports next year!!


----------



## Pigeon (22 December 2015)

Lovely thread 

Our year started off with Pony being not quite right, unlevel and horribly grumpy. He was eventually diagnosed with ulcers in April, and after treatment was a totally different horse, and came on in leaps and bounds.



















We started competing, and he got his highest ever score in July, 80%! Obviously very generous, but it convinced us to finally go out and do some BD.

Here's a couple of pics from that test;



















Went straight out at Novice, and me being nervous, made some errors of course :S But, we got 62%, so achieved my goals of not falling off and getting over 60. 







We did our first winter qualifier and he got a smidge under 67% and 3rd place (moron rider got lost again, or we would have won!) 



















Since then he has just been an absolute angel, and in his last 6 times out, has placed top 3 and got loads of points! I never thought I would be competing at dressage, let alone moderately competently at Novice BD. Never in a million years 







We did our last show last month, and since then it's just been hacks and snuggles. He's having a few weeks off over christmas, hopefully we can start working on Elementary next year.













So much love for this little horse!


----------



## LiffWee93 (22 December 2015)

pigeon - i have always lurked and read your posts! he is stunning!! i wish you all the luck in the world and glad hes made a recovery from his ulcers


----------



## star (22 December 2015)

Fabulous year.  Horse has gone from strength to strength.  We completed eight BE100's placing top 10 in all, top 5 in the last 6 of them.  We also completed the BE100 Champs at Badminton going clear XC which was such a major buzz after falling off in the BE90 last year.  We worked so hard over winter on our XC and it paid off.  Looking forward to going back next year with maybe a few less nerves and enjoying it a bit more!  Perhaps the weather might decide to be kinder too!

In dressage we have progressed to Advanced Medium and gained 9 points, qualifying for Area Festivals and next year's Winter Regionals.  Top score of just under 65% and that was with mistakes so still more to come there.  Also did our first Advanced Medium Freestyle which was a great aim of mine.  We continue to progress and now have pretty reliable 4 time changes and the 3's are getting there too.  The aim next year is Advanced - tailcoat here I come!

We also have done a bit more BSJA and are now confident in Discovery/1.05 second phases and looking to do our first Newcomers.  XC training is still coming on and next year's BE aim is a Novice - eeeek!

He is also still enjoying some hunting, lots of hacking and having fun.

Best of all I took him to Liphook last week and he had a full MOT and the vet said he would pass him at a vetting with flying colours which is better than what he said 5yrs ago when he actually vetted him.

That horse is a total and utter superstar - I just wish he could last forever.  He's 16 now


----------



## ahml100 (22 December 2015)

Gosh everybody has done so well this year! 

I have had an very different year, spending 5 months working for a grand prix dressage rider out in Spain, seriously hard work but had the most amazing experience, Spanish and dressage have come on leaps and bounds so hopefully  my dressage scores will start to improve! 

Horse now enjoying the winter hunting, then will have 2 weeks holiday before commencing dressage and sj before the event season start. With the main aim moving up to novice and if all goes to plan maybe a sneaky cic*


----------



## Tiarella (22 December 2015)

Nothing to report on in 2015....had a horse on loan, horse broke, she went back. Bought a horse, turned out to be a vertical rearer/blind bolter and very dangerous in every way, he went back, bought a connie and can't get a saddle to fit. 

My only aim for 2016 is to find a saddle that fits my new horse!!


----------



## FfionWinnie (22 December 2015)

Loving this thread so nice to see these horses doing well. More pics please. 

I have had Daisy (mega cob) for a year now. In that time she has been diagnosed with PSSM and I've spent a lot of time tweaking her diet and now she is basically a normal horse. Which is nice. Still needs lots of special supplements, food and rugs tho (she says more food is the most important thing!)

Couldn't begin to explain how much I love her!

Day she arrived off the boat bought from a video from Ireland:







Now:


----------



## MungoMadness (22 December 2015)

I've had an amazing year. Only managed four competitions though. Competed at the unaffiliated hickstead championship as my boys second ever prelim test, (and second ever comp), then came fifth in our first Novice, then went out again and came 4th in one prelim and won the other, then a few weeks later won another prelim with 74%. I myself haven't competed outside of university except for an intro here and there so it feels amazing to prove I can do it. Very proud of him 

Next year I'd love to affiliate BD, go for area festivals at prelim, get established at novice and maybe attempt an unaffiliated elementary at the end of the year. We'll see how it goes


----------



## el_Snowflakes (22 December 2015)

great thread  lots of positive stories!

Started the year terribly with my horse out of action from being injured by another horse. After recovery we started competing at dressage, being placed every time out & won my first prelim  

In the new year we will be moving up to novice & hope to do some affiliated BD as well as aiming to do some showjumping


----------



## LeannePip (23 December 2015)

Loads more pictures please everyone!!

This has been an odd year . . . Brilliant, Heart breaking and so exciting all rolled into one - i am exhausted from it all!

My first horse and love of my life; Pip, semi retired to hacking with my farrier and his partner, it was the most heartbreaking decision as so much was left unwritten but from a top placing in her first 1m class, curing 4faul'itus, first novice dressage, storming the hunting field and just being a star, within 4 months she endured treatment for grade 4 Ulcers, TMJD, UFP and a tendon scare.  We decided some one, somewhere was telling us to stop so she's now a hugely happy pampered pet on loan to people i trust implicitly! Token picture from a couple of weeks before everything started; This horse made more dreams come true than i ever dreamed possible when we first dragged her from the field looking like the bottom picture 6 years ago;

















To fill the void and the time that was now apparent, we started tentatively looking for something to carry on where we left off with, something about 16.2, 8/9yo, bit of life experience, pref Irish.  

Enter Ruby;






4yo, 15.something (bought as 16h, now measuring 15.2!), wobbly just backed, Hann x ISH(one tick atleast)

She is just wonderful, and we've made good progress;
leaving the lunge line, hacking solo and in company, travelling solo and in company, XC schooling, trips to the gallops, school hires, first dressage test, 2.5day residential camp, first hunter trial, clear at second hunter trial.  She's the polar opposite of Pip in absolutely every aspect but just as brilliant.  I cant wait to see what next year has in store, she's just come back from a 2 month winter holiday and whilst she started off a bit Sharp and feral we've had a few break through moments and i'm starting to see more of pre-holiday Ruby thankfully!

and now a tonne of photos!;





















First XC schooling





First Hunter Trial










After Winter Holiday!


----------



## nikicb (23 December 2015)

I did a post yesterday so won't repost all the pictures, but will just say I have had a few twists and turns on the way..... http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?716307-Our-2015-not-what-I-had-planned

Lola is looking fab - well done and good luck for next year.    xx


----------



## monte1 (23 December 2015)

So, this year has brought some very big changes for me, during January I sold my 12 year old horse (who I have had since yearling) as I wanted to move up the levels and he had just gone as far as he could (went to lovely new owner, so all fine)
in February I bought a 5 year old Irish Sport Horse, who was green as grass ( and grey- I dont DO grey! but something just clicked and I liked him as soon as I got on him.
we have worked on a few issues, mounting was interesting at first and he was quite a nervous soul, but we have worked really hard all year, he has turned into the most affectionate little horse and I have had to learn to ride a totally different type of horse - there have been plenty of ups and downs - we have been showjumping, xc schooling and done a few low key dressage tests, plenty of hacking and getting to know each other.
 Back in August we were so lucky and won a XC lesson with Harry Meade at Boomerang and that was just brilliant -  learned loads, shortly after that we did our first little ODE. score 34 dressage and double clear, it was less than 80cm but still super pleased with his attitude all day.
November- dressage to music debut,(prelim) 68% and 3rd place at Wellington.
December - not so good - riding club dressage for our team and made a real mess of the novice test for 57% as we both got so tense and he didn't relax or settle, my canter transitions were very poor ( did some lovely counter canter by mistake ) but it wasn't called for ...LOL
onward and upwards as I said ups and downs,  we have lots to work on and I am still loving riding him.
gratuitous photo cos i love him so much !


----------



## HufflyPuffly (23 December 2015)

Super pictures and stories, LeannePip Ruby is just stunning!

Had a topsy turvy year, with none of the success of 2014 but still lots of positives!

Started the year ok, had some good scores and our first Horse and Hound write up .






Change of pace and went to a Hunter trails and did the pairs class with my bonkers friend and her equally bonkers, blonde bombshell of a horse , we came third and it was terrifying , she should go team chasing!






Had an excellent time at the Petplan championships at Hartpury in April. 











Then had saddle issues with Topaz leading to physio and re-hab work, which meant we missed qualifying for summer regionals and are behind where I'd liked us to be (plan was for Elementary summers and Medium Petplans...), so we're still at Elementary but at last the scores are going up and she feels so much stronger and more established for the jump up! We have a very expensive eek fancy saddle which seems to be doing a good job for us, our instructor is still singing our praises and we were doing canter pirouettes in our last lesson . Plus lots of training at home means more chance for matchy matchy . We went to Petplan Elementary Area's but sadly didn't manage to qualify again, but have qualified for Winter regionals so watch this space, there is chance for us at Hartpury yet!






















Then my little veteran show horse is where the poo news is , I retired her from competition last year after her cushings diagnosis (anyone who doesn't know the drug to treat it is banned in affliated comps). This was ok until she injured herself April this year in the field, 8 months, £1500, remedial shoeing, ulcers, box rest and a much closer relationship with my vet than I wanted, she is still not right . Though is now in the field so not quite so bad, but something needs to be done, vet is coming next week to reassess so fingers crossed .
Picture because she's pretty, whilst on pen rest 






Finally baby Skylla, big year for her! She moved to my main yard in the Spring (the joy of having all the horses on the same yard is immense!). She then decided she was jealous of Doodle's relationship with the vet and  got kicked in the head, which led to three absecess's, lot's of puss, lots of vet visits and another £700! And so she became Skylla-the-s'pensive . We did a few in-hand shows with some success. Into September and backing commenced! Fairly straightforward though somewhat sensitive about the first forward steps with a human on board. We have walk, trotted, cantered and were hacking out before I turned her away for winter. I've sat on her twice since and she's been a star so I'm excited what the new year will bring for her.
















So hopefully next year will have less vet visits and more fun stuff .

x x


----------



## monte1 (23 December 2015)

oops dont know what happened here, meant to add this to my thread!


----------



## TPO (23 December 2015)

Lovely stories everyone 

I had a good year in that no horse died and we reduced our vet visits down to only two emergency call outs all year instead of monthly!

My TB ex-racer was scheduled to be PTS Sep 2014 as he'd managed to stump three vet practices, one uni hospital and two specialists after two surgeries and numerous other procedures. A diagnosis, let alone a cure/treatment, had been unobtainable so it was the end of the road. I've been there before and similar to ycbm I lost 3 of my mares one after the other annually from 2008-2010 and it was heartbreakingly devastating. I would never have a horse suffer just because I didn't want to PTS but I just had a niggle in my gut that I couldn't quiet (despite good attempts to drown it out with alcohol and chocolate!) so I decided to go it alone and give him another shot. So far so good, we've had hiccups and set backs, a retirement from the hope of getting him back under saddle was announced and his tack sold off but slowly and surely he's gotten sounder, stopped relapsing and is looking well. So that's my biggest achievement of 2015 and my tentative plan for 2016 is to get him going under saddle so he can enjoy pottering about.

I bought my QH youngster direct from stud in June 2014 and he arrived in a horrendous condition (photos in the album on my profile page). He'll be 4 in April 2016 but is a year behind development wise because of such a bad start. He's improved 100x over so having a healthy, happy, bright little horse is my achievement for 2015 with him. He's so trainable and quick to learn. My aim for 2016 is to start him under (western) saddle and have many happy years ahead.

I would try to post pictures but photobucket makes me lose the will to live! There are some pictures on my profile page. If anyone knows of an easier way to upload pictures to here I'll happily bombard you next year when Chip is being started and ridden away 
Merry Christmas everyone and all the very best for 2016


----------



## Twiglet (23 December 2015)

Lovely stories...Pigeon, your horse is stunning. Star, as you know I continue to be ever in awe of Monty....

I've had a very rollercoaster year....I lost my beautiful, wonderful Buzz, after a two year battle with his bone cancer. He'd beaten one tumour but the secondary growth wasn't one that he would have been strong enough to fight, so he had 6 months living out in a field with a bunch of pals, and being spoilt rotten, before we let him go on a lovely sunny autumn day, surrounded by lots of people who adored him - I'd never seen him look so happy. Utterly heartbreaking but the right thing to do. I have never cried so much about anything in my life as I have that horse  

When he was turned away I got an enormous Selle Francais schoolmaster on loan, who did a great job of helping me get my riding legs back, and giving me tons of confidence and experience. A very kind and gentle chap, who unfortunately was owned by some rather unscrupulous people, so after 4 months he had to go back.

In the meantime I finally bit the bullet, and did my HGV test and bought myself a lorry, which I love and gives me freedom! 

Then, after much boring horse hunting, I came across Harley, a Buzz-lookalike 6 year old ISH x KWPN, who'd been produced in Ireland, doing the Young Event Horse series, who was being sold due to his owner's illness. Within a minute of meeting him I knew there wasn't a chance I wouldn't buy him. He reminded me of Buzz in so many ways - in looks, and in nature - and had buckets of talent. I picked him up in August, taking him straight to riding club camp, where he was utterly confused but foot perfect. Since then he's impressed me every day - winning every time we enter unaffiliated dressage, giving me confidence showjumping, and coming second in our first hunter trial (by 2/100ths of a second!). We're training with a GP dressage trainer who thinks that we could be at medium within a year, and my jump trainers both think he's the bees knees  Equally importantly, he's lovely, friendly and easy to be around, and has provided a good distraction since losing Buzz. We're booked in for a January of dressage and XC schooling, a botocamp at Nick Gauntlett's in Feb, then our first BE will be Munstead in March, with hopefully many more events after that. 

I am heartbroken to start next year without my horse of a lifetime, but excited for the future with the young pretender. I've also been told by Harley's producer that due to a fence jumping incident whilst he was still entire in Ireland, he has four 'accidental babies' on the ground....so there may be a shopping trip on the cards next year too


----------



## dibbin (23 December 2015)

My main achievements this year have been fulfilling two lifelong dreams...

1 - I passed my B&E test and bought a trailer, so we are now mobile! Well, we would be if the car hadn't broken down but we won't go into that ... This does mean that we got to go on a trip to the beach, and there are completely gratuitous photos of that below!

2 - OH and I bought a beautiful house with stables and 4 acres of land, so Jazz and Harley will be coming to live with us early next year once the stables have been re-roofed and we've electric fenced the field.

I couldn't be happier with this year, despite Jazz being off for the best part of the summer with hindleg lameness, and the weather having been generally rubbish for the last couple of months. 

The aim for next year is to get the horses moved in and settled, and get them both out and about for some dressage once the towing car's back on the road. 

Beach photos!


----------



## leflynn (23 December 2015)

Ooh great thread!  I ended 2014 just being happy to have got round a few unaff DR and to have a sound horse after years of box rest thanks to lots of injury and even attempted leaving the ground in a fashion!  Aims for 2015 were:
Try a Prelim (BD) and get more than 60%
A small ODE (60cm ish)

So what we actually manage to achieve in 2015 (which is small to some but big to me)
Got 67.5% in August at BD Prelim, regularly scoring 64% or higher (big thing as we loitered at 60-62 unaff)





TBE-050415-0745 by Laura, on Flickr





11202661_10207449978472854_5868745738980771339_n by Laura, on Flickr

Qualified for the BD Area Petplan (almost didn't realise) for Prelim and managed 64.5% in our class  Not bad for a wonky useless rider 





show pic by Laura, on Flickr
We did not one but two ODE, both at 65cm and if ithadn't been for jockey failure in the 2nd one we would have placed 4th (lesson learnt)





GL ODE 28th June 15 by Laura, on Flickr





ivesley xc 1 by Laura, on Flickr





GL ODE 28th June 15 by Laura, on Flickr

We're now confident jumping a 80cm course of SJ
We've done a few xc clinics including one with Karen Dixon and the pony hopped over a 95cm rolltop like it was a twig and shocked me at how awesome he was  (excuse my position btw)





12113333_1144334505596010_4951161657354823349_o by Laura, on Flickr





12087172_1144333538929440_1288002895693887300_o by Laura, on Flickr





12113313_1144333762262751_6889198452887526994_o by Laura, on Flickr

We've had some fab lessons with some ace instructors, had some fab hacks with friends and on our own (2yrs ago he used to take an hour to get down the drive of the yard) and we have even turned our hooves to hunting and Sir Red has taken to it like a duck to water 

SJ lessons





Sj @ ivesley feb 2015 by Laura, on Flickr





ror by Laura, on Flickr

Glorous view out hunting:





hunting pony by Laura, on Flickr





Untitled by Laura, on Flickr

I never imagined doing all this and every year little pony surprises me yet again (he was almost written off as a light hack post injury)   Plan to try a novice, do a spot more hunting, more XC and SJ lessons and some ODE's planned with half an eye on a BE80 but there is no hurry for any of it   Plus lots of hacking and having fun as ever


----------



## HufflyPuffly (23 December 2015)

Well done, jealous of your hunting, Topaz is too nutty to attempt without doing Autumn hunting first to ease her in and we missed our shot this year!

lovely pictures and I hope 2016 is just as successful for you .

x x


----------



## leflynn (23 December 2015)

Red used to be a bit of a nutter but he has grown up recently, hope you make it next year as it has made a huge difference to his attitude!  x


----------



## HufflyPuffly (23 December 2015)

leflynn said:



			Red used to be a bit of a nutter but he has grown up recently, hope you make it next year as it has made a huge difference to his attitude!  x
		
Click to expand...

Oh it makes a difference to her attitude but not in a good way , tried when she was 6 and it was too dangerous for all involved. Waited a few years until she had matured and chilled a little, and took her again when she was 10/11. She was as good as she's going to get Autumn hunting (fine when going but 'bouncy' when first setting off), and then a ratbag again the first proper hunt my mum took her on...

She's a fabulous hunter in that she is tough, sure-footed and WILL jump anything, but once you've lost her that's it. She jumped my mum off on the second leg and kicked her accidently (it was actually an identical fall to the one I had on her second hunt with us as a six year old), so they had to come home. I'm hoping that if we can do the Autumn hunting then take her out in quick succession it will shut her up but we need to plan for it accordingly and missed our chance this season.

Picture from Sept 2014, I want to do this agian!


----------



## milliepops (23 December 2015)

Another one with a mixed year. Started the year with 2 sound horses, ending it with 2 lame ones... Hopefully one on the long-term mend and the other (fingers, toes & eyes crossed) should bounce back quickly.

Millie started the year in a good way - recovered at last from the previous injury, fit and firing on all cylinders. Went to AM Dressage boot camp, got her changes, qualified for Medium summer regionals in her first outing, ready to go Adv Med and then bang! Came in from the field on 3 legs. Back to square one, but the other front leg this time. More pen rest, more rehab, more scans, more ice, more everything. She's hacking and doing very very tentative schooling now. Hoping next scan in the new year will allow us to canter and then we'll be on our way again.
I am so over making plans with horses, but in my head I'm dreaming of just cracking on at Adv Med when she's fit and seeing where we end up.  Please, god, no more injuries.

Kira - where to begin. Kira started the year pretty much unrideable and with a deadline on her head - the only way I could stay sane with her behaviour was to set a date after which she would be hound food.
Fortunately she started to unravel her weird tangles just in time, and hasn't looked back since.

First show was very green but really a very honest attempt. Since then, the more I challenge her the better she goes - I just love riding her and I'm so so glad she is still with me.  Managed to quickly squeeze in qualifying for an area festival so did her first stay away show, which was super. She's been over 70% several times at BD Novice and collected more 9s than Millie ever will... (shhhh, no one tell Millie ) really really excited about her.

Until yesterday - kicked in the field!!  
She's seen the vet and we are all hopeful that it's a minor thing which is just unusually painful. Wait and see.  Assuming she's not seriously hurt then she has winter regionals in Feb, and then we carry on training 

Other life stuff is all over the place, but the great event of 2015 for me was buying a lorry, so I have independence at last. Amazing. Love it.

Pics!

Millie doing her thing in the spring







Kira doing hers in the Autumn


----------



## asommerville (23 December 2015)

Its nice to see everyone enjoying their horses  exactly the way it should be!

We have had a bit of a rubbish year, it started out really well with some success at SJ and our first XC comp with the wee darling 8yo boy, its hard to belive that he did XC in May and by the end of September I had to make the decision I never thought I would and he was put to sleep due to ulcers, kissing spines and terrible arthritic changes to his hocks.  My boy was always so so happy and loved to play and by the time it came to making a decision he was on danilon every day and was still in pain with the only option being retirement or PTS.  I couldnt bear the thought of him being in pain so had to make the decision, my heart goes to anyone in the same boat because it was the hardest thing I have ever had to do and I still miss him so much it hurts.








He was put to sleep on a beautiful sunny day having stuffed his wee furry face with carrots, that night the sky was lit up like nothing I have ever seen before  I hope it was him.








My oldie big Amber Millie horse is happily retired, living the life of riley and generally being a big pot licker  she owes me nothing and at 20 odd years old is happy, sound on an arthritis supplement and generally mooching about the field and being spoilt  I just cant help but wish I could have done the same for Rory.








On a (hopefully) more positive note after making the deicion to cut my losses, give up and just have Amber as a pet my amazing OH pretty much frog marched me round various horses for sale (said he didnt want me mooching about the house), driving up and down Scotland we found my new horse Izzy half an hour away  that was my Christmas present sorted!  Somehow after being determined that I wanted something Irish I have come home with a Warmbloodhowever she is lovely, we are still very much getting to know each other and I feel like I am just getting back to my old self and actually asking her to work instead of just sitting there and comparing her to Rory.  Its really hard as I think she is a seriously good horse and I keep thinking about how crap I am lol!  Were hoping next year to get out and enjoy ourselves with lots of RC and hopefully some BS and BE (gulp).  








Lifes to short to have regrets so heres to 2016!  All the best everyone. Ax


----------



## milliepops (23 December 2015)

asommerville said:



			My oldie big Amber Millie horse is happily retired, living the life of riley and generally being a big pot licker  she owes me nothing and at 20 odd years old is happy, sound on an arthritis supplement and generally mooching about the field and being spoilt  I just cant help but wish I could have done the same for Rory.








Click to expand...

Sorry to hear about Rory  

but isn't she clever ^^ pooing on the mats and keeping her bed clean!!


----------



## asommerville (23 December 2015)

milliepops said:



			Sorry to hear about Rory  

but isn't she clever ^^ pooing on the mats and keeping her bed clean!! 

Click to expand...

Haha she is the easiest horse to much out in the world!  My clever big Amber Millie &#128150;


----------



## LiffWee93 (23 December 2015)

tthere are some absolutely wonderful stories of people having huge amounts of fun with their trusty neddies! in awe of some of you - Goldenstar - ive followed your progress through the forum for AGES, huge congrats for everything - Leannepip - Pip was my FAVOURITE HHO horse!!glad she has a happy home! however your Ruby is absolutely  stunning!!  
is it weird i feel bizarrely proud of everyone, for achieving what they have, or overcoming adversity - i hope all those that have lost their best friends this year are okay and are looking forward to next year with their new found friends 
may 2016 bring all the luck in the world for everyone, hopefully we will all have lots to report on and keep the forum busy with lots of lovely chatter


----------



## LiffWee93 (23 December 2015)

tthere are some absolutely wonderful stories of people having huge amounts of fun with their trusty neddies! in awe of some of you - Goldenstar - ive followed your progress through the forum for AGES, huge congrats for everything - Leannepip - Pip was my FAVOURITE HHO horse!!glad she has a happy home! however your Ruby is absolutely  stunning!!  
is it weird i feel bizarrely proud of everyone, for achieving what they have, or overcoming adversity - i hope all those that have lost their best friends this year are okay and are looking forward to next year with their new found friends 
may 2016 bring all the luck in the world for everyone, hopefully we will all have lots to report on and keep the forum busy with lots of lovely chatter


----------



## blood_magik (23 December 2015)

We've had a pretty good year this year. 

With Beau, I've gone from jumping our first British Novice (on Dec 6th 2014) to jumping our first Newcomers exactly one year to the day and yesterday, when I was practicing for the six bar at Hogmanay, we jumped 1.50m (my instructor said it was more 1.60m but I'm not so sure - either way, it was bloomin' mahoosive). 

(not the best picture but it's the clearest)






We also had a go at some team SJ, some showing and workers, where we even managed a frilly. 

First away placing.












The plan for him is to keep working towards Newcomers with the aim of maybe trying a Foxhunter towards the end of the year. I finally have a chance to try to get my four double clears so I'll try for second rounds and possibly the 1.05 or 1.10 NAQ second rounds, too.

Lenny's jumping has taken a bit of a back seat (we started having issues towards the end of August and he's had some time off and then gone to my trainer for a bit). We've been doing a Grassroots showing league and there wasn't one show where Lenny didn't come home with a red frilly - we managed Reserve three times and Champion twice, and then he won the points league. He also placed at Blair (in the showing), although no frilly that time.







My plan is to keep working on his flatwork with the aim of maybe doing a WT test. I also need to find a suitable bit and get jumping again - we'll probably take a step down just until we're comfortable with each other and then go back up to 1.05m. I think the end-line goal will be Newcomers and maybe a few workers, if I can persuade Lenny that there isn't anything hiding under the fences, waiting for him.


----------



## BBP (23 December 2015)

Well the bonkers black pony and I have had a shocking year (not compared to some, but stressful), starting with a sacroiliac injury, making great progress to having s super happy horse and doing this:





To the next day losing his mind. Rearing bucking, over reacting to everything, head shaking, panicking, the list went on and on, just plain dangerous to ride and it was obvious he was miserable. So he had vets, physios, chiropractors, craniosacral therapists, animal communicators, saddlers, the works. Even had a head CT. Unhappy horse:











Then in October we did a muscle biopsy and gastroscope. He has come back as having recurrent exertional rhabdomyolysis (muscle disease caused by fault in calcium regulation causing muscle pain and tying up at its worst). He also has glandular ulcers.

Did I mention he isn't insured??!

But after 3 weeks on sucralfate and omeprazole his eyes are brighter and he's getting back to his cheeky self!











So for 2016 I just want us to both be well and happy. And ideally I'd like the chilled out happy horse I was riding bridleless on...who I can hack alone once in a while. That one isn't often seen but who knows. I'm enjoying in hand work and liberty work so if for whatever reason I can't manage these conditions to a rideable level, we will work on becoming awesome at those. He has already learned this year to rein back and go sideways away and towards me just on voice and hand signals at Liberty, even from a big distance from me. Love him!!


----------



## AdorableAlice (23 December 2015)

The two highlights of my year was the chance meeting of a man able to understand how my bonkers carthorse thinks and turn him into a young horse with a future and my medical records saying 'no evidence of disease'

So in a nutshell we are both still here and looking forwards to 2016.


----------



## KautoStar1 (23 December 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			The two highlights of my year was the chance meeting of a man able to understand how my bonkers carthorse thinks and turn him into a young horse with a future and my medical records saying 'no evidence of disease'

So in a nutshell we are both still here and looking forwards to 2016.






Click to expand...

amen to that AA.&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## KautoStar1 (23 December 2015)

Achievements - both of us staying sound in 2015 & my lad having a cracking start to his showing career. 

Aims - more of the same in 2016 with the hope of a RIHS & Blue Chip ticket.  But mostly to just enjoy my horse & have fun in the process.


----------



## j1ffy (23 December 2015)

It's wonderful reading all the stories - there are some amazing successes and I'm sorry to read the tales of those of you who have had tough years. 

My year with Indio has been incredible. This time last year he'd barely been in an arena in three years and I wasn't sure if he'd ever be able to go in a straight line. In March we moved to our awesome new yard (owned by a former poster on here, I can't remember her username but it's something like Ali16 or 17!) and we've both come on leaps and bounds.

My original 2015 plan was to attempt BD Prelim by the end of the year, but then a Spanish horse championship was announced in June which meant getting 60% in two affiliated Prelims by the end of September. We went to our first unaffiliated in June, then non-horsey life went a little pear-shaped so we didn't make it to BD until 24th September. My wonderful horse got 63 and 65% so we qualified! We squeezed in one more BD then straight to the champs - our first 'away' show, first champs and a few months earlier we could barely canter. 

So I was very surprised to be standing here in early November:






Here he is strutting his stuff:






He'd also never jumped before this year and we started introducing a little to help his canter work. He took to it like a duck to water, and after just four jumping sessions we went to our first camp at Boomerang...he'd never seen a xc jump yet he was game for everything! Bless our instructor, Giles Carradine, he was laughing at me as I looked stunned whenever he asked us to jump anything then amazed when Indio just did it!



















I'm not sure we can top this year, he's done everything I've asked of him and he's not put a hoof wrong. Considering he only came over from Spain last November, and had a very quiet life back there, he's been incredible (he's also the cuddliest horse I've ever known!).

Next year, we are aiming for Prelim regionals and hopefully Novice areas. Then some more jumping, hopefully some jumping competitions and who knows, maybe a little unaffiliated ODE!

We also have this cheeky little monkey coming back over to join us, though he's officially hubby's horse now so I'll have to see how often I can pinch him :


----------



## Bernster (23 December 2015)

Loving the stories and pics!  Some of my fav hho horses on here. Such lovely horses and some great achievements. Real shame about some of the sadder tales but I hope everyone has a fun 2016.

Slightly bittersweet start to the year for me as my lovely mare, who has a few hho connections, picked up soft tissue injury which wasn't responding to treatment so I decided to use a good old fashion need approach of shoes off and Dr Green for a while. Fortunately Auslander is taking fab care of her during her hols and I'm hoping all will be well early next year.

Like a lot of hhoers I couldn't be without a ride and I toyed with loaning or sharing, but no, ofc I did the non sensible thing and bought another horse. I also didn't buy the established schoolmaster I had planned on, but a just turning 5yo big grey lump!  Who has turned out to be a little bit fabulous &#55357;&#56838;
Like nikicb I posted about the year with my new boy on this thread:

https://forums-secure.horseandhound.co.uk/showthread.php?715823-Round-up-of-our-year-(pics)

No particular aims for next year apart from to continue enjoying and progressing and having healthy happy horses. 

Roll on 2016 can't believe it's so close.


----------



## CowCob (24 December 2015)

This year has been CC's best year. I got the balls to pop her over 1.15m and 1.20m which she cleared like it was nothing and I plan to do it more once she's fit. She's been over 1.30/1.40m loose which made my mum and me cry. We've hacked up a main road next to huge lorries whilst I'm day dreaming and have the reins on the buckle. I've finally started to see her as the star she could be, after last year of tripping over 50cm crosses and her own feet, no direction and looking like a total horror. She's had a 10 year old disabled child smile and squeal just because they were on her back (she behaved impecably and you would have thought she was an ancient schoolmistress if you didn't know her) which was the lovelest thing I've ever seen. We finally fixed her picking up feet thing. She's also learned that when a human (esp a man) touches her ears they're not going to hurt her which up until the middle of this year only I at occasional times could do. There's a lot, lot more but they're more silly things of my ooh'ing and aww'ing at her.

Goals for next year are to go out to Sunshine Tour (the little one!) at 1m if we're still able, event BE100 and go jump 1.10's and maybe a few 1.20's if we're doing well. I'd love to properly take her hunting this year as well. 

Super proud of my little pony!


----------



## Hannahgb (24 December 2015)

This year has been awful horse wise for me. I started the year with 3 sound and healthy horses and have come to the end of it with 2 lame ones. Ferdi strained his check ligament in February and had 3 months off. May, Otto my 19year old damaged his pelvis, this was fixed for a while but sadly in October had to be put down. I am still so so heartbroken and miss him more every day. Ferdi is now going through investigations on his SIJs/ Lumbar spine/ hocks and hind suspensories and Zigs front suspensories are causing issues again.

The only 2 upsides are taking Ferdi out to his first Novice and placing 4th, and taking Zig to his first elementary and pulling in 4th! Thats about it. Not got huge hopes for next year either, but as long as they are happy then thats all I can hope for.


----------



## gina2201 (24 December 2015)

Achievements although small but achievements and firsts for her/us none the less!

- Went to her first Showing competition, came away with a 1st and a 3rd
- Went to her first Dressage competition and achieved a 3rd with just over 65%
- Learning to load into a trailer more confidently and actually being able to get to the above competitions was an achievement in itself!

Much more of the above to come and with a new dressage trainer onboard and trailer test booked 2016 could be a busy one hopefully with 2 camps booked already (a first for both us!) and competitions lined up!


----------



## TheFizzPony (24 December 2015)

My achievements seem very small compared to everyone else's but I have had such a great year!

In the summer I got the opportunity to loan a lovely pony, I am pretty sure it is down to her that I got through my exams and into vet school!
I think the biggest thing was falling off a total of 6 times (her and a couple of others) but only losing confidence twice! I also did my first show, did the 55 and 65 showjumping (cue elimination in both due to falling off!) and did my first dressage test with a score of 61%.
Looking forward to 2016 where hopefully I will be able to continue riding her in the holidays, but also enjoying my lessons with uni at a local riding school.


----------



## DressageCob (27 December 2015)

I've had a great year. My horse (14.2hh cob called Albert) and I qualified for summer and winter regionals at prelim, 2xArea festivals at Novice. We acquired numerous red rosettes over the course of the year too. We also went to Hickstead Masters league nationals at prelim. In the summer we went to Trailblazers finals in novice and elementary, placing in both. A jolly good year for my little horse. 

We've also had fun going hunting, fun rides, farm rides etc. He's a fab little horse. 

As for next year, I think we will aim to do some BD elementary and just see how we get on. No big aims...I'm a firm believer in enjoying my horse whatever we are doing and however far we get. I'm just going to see what happens.


----------



## xspiralx (29 December 2015)

Bit of a depressing year for me really, I haven't been on here much lately as a result.

Started the year on a bit of a high, finally getting my difficult 7yr old gelding out BS. I've had a catalogue of behavioural issues with him and various physical issues so actually getting out competing was a real achievement. We jumped several BNs and a Discovery in the first quarter of the year and he was brilliant, getting several placings and DCs.













Although he was going really well out competing, he was still difficult at home. 

We started investigating ulcers as he would get angry about the leg and aggressive about being groomed and tacked up, and a scope revealed very mild grade 1 ulcers - which we treated him for - but it didn't help.

His behaviour on the ground got progressively worse, he became so spooky out hacking that it bordered on dangerous and in the school it felt like we were riding with the handbrake on all the time. 

























So I got the vet out to do a full lameness work up. Trot ups and flexions came up completely clear, lunging on a circle and ridden showed up an intermittent bi-lateral hind lameness which the vet thought looked like SI or stifle issues. Only managed to do one nerve block as he became far too difficult - so it was off to the vet hospital for a full work up there followed by a bone scan. Long story short, the bone scan and subsequent ultrasounds revealed issues with both hind suspensories, plus secondary issues in front feet and SI. 

We commenced 8 weeks of box rest with shockwave therapy, to be followed by a walking programme to get back into work. However he got more and more fed up and dangerous to the point that I couldn't tie him up on the yard or groom him without dodging teeth and legs. So for his mental wellbeing and my safety I made the decision to turn him away for a while and see if Dr Green can fix him.

Right now I have no idea if he will come back to work at all, let alone jumping or competing, so I'm having a break and considering my options for next year.



















Anyway, that's all from me! Happy New Year everyone - hope you have a great 2016 with your ponies!


----------



## Suzie86 (29 December 2015)

I've had a great year - pony will turn 25 in 2016 so I'm just happy we've had another year of him being fit, sound and happy!

We moved to a new yard in March which has been brilliant - the hacking is great so we have been mostly doing fun hacks as he loves nothing more than a blast round the woods!

We've even managed to get out and about doing cross country schooling and clear round jumping - just small stuff, absolutely no pressure and nothing tricky but he just loves it!

Aims for next year - well providing he is still enjoying his work then I would love to do a little ODE, it's been absolutely years since our last one and I know he would love it! Other than that just to keep having fun together while we still can, luckily (fingers crossed!) he's not showing any signs yet of needing to slow down - in fact last time we were out jumping someone asked me if he was a youngster! I almost cried &#128516;


----------



## only_me (29 December 2015)

We haven't had the best of years Billy and I! What we did do was good although was cut short due to a weird problem & we started late as I've been busy with a shed load of uni exams lol. So we haven't been very active on here. But we've come out happy and looking forward to a busier year in 2016  

We have finally improved our showjumping, going clear a few times and managed to only have one down in a 1.15 course on grass  the key to the Improvement appears to be that we only jump once every couple of weeks!
We placed 2nd at all our events (pn and novice) and even managed a 18.3 dressage!!!











Dabbled in some county showing were he excelled and placed 2nd in the open LW hunter and 2nd in the ladies hunter astride, with the ride judge really enjoying her ride on him. 
We've also been told that we should be doing Dublin this year in the hunter and maybe coloured class, so maybe we will  











We qualified for the open PC champs eventing, but were unable to go which is a big shame as I'm now out of PC  

Otherwise it's been a year of hacking, having fun and playing around with our dressage, we can now do half pass, Demi pirouettes and 3 time changes in a straight line 

But currently Billy looks like this, as I've managed to lose an organ in the past week and therefore off games for a bit lol. But fingers crossed we have an even better 2016, no goals other than to go have fun eventing, and maybe try our hand at a medium dressage test! 







Everyone appears to have had a year of ups and downs as well, so let's hope everyone in 2016 has a year with more ups!


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (30 December 2015)

2015 has been a real mixed bag for me. I managed to sustain my first real proper injury coming off Goof, so was out of  action for 6 weeks with a fractured collarbone and tip of shoulder.
I was back on quickly after plating but took the decision to send him away to someone bigger, heavier and stronger with more tricks up their sleeve...............i havent regretted it for a moment as he's come back the most reliable 3yo ive ever sat on and has taken to ridden work like a duck to water 

our 2016 aims are stallion grading and 4yo classes. He will start going out as and when he's ready and i feel we can go out and have a nice day with minimal fuss, so for now he's going to keep doing lots of hacking to see the world, and a few arena hires to start learning about working away from home.

hopefully in 2016 i will see more white boards and less hospitals!


----------



## nikkimariet (30 December 2015)

3 little letters... PSG!!!!


----------



## Girlracer (30 December 2015)

I think this more or less sums up what we have achieved, first is when I met him in March and second was a few weeks ago. 







Of course what we have achieved has been much more than that, but its ended up a good 2015, onwards and upwards.


----------



## vallin (30 December 2015)

My aim at the end of 2014 was to get DP out eventing and hopefully finish the seasons with a couple of BE90s...as many of you know that did not happen. Not even close. Hopefully the pictures below will give you a flavour of our 2015 (the good and the bad) and this year we'll make it!

This round ended with my thumb shattered into four pieces...






Would have been first...couldn't remember that there's a fence 11 between 10 and 12...






Good day






Good Day






Lead dressage and show jumping...four stops XC to finish last.






Didn't get past fence two in the SJ of our first BE80






Finished 7th in our second BE80






And since then just lots of lessons and fun and games


----------



## blackhor2e (30 December 2015)

Lovely to hear about everyone's achievements this year. I think our main achievement this year has been to be competitive at 2* and complete a CCI** double clear at Osberton. 

Since its been going so well we are now aiming for 3* next year, which is something I never expected to be able to do, but so excited to see whether we can manage. Good luck to you all, and I've made it a New Years resolution here to update more often on our progress to 3* as I read so many inspiring reports on here.


----------



## Eggyemi04 (30 December 2015)

I've started going to shows as I never have the 8 years I've been riding and me and my pony are doing really well and has won lots


----------



## muddy_grey (31 December 2015)

Bit of a weird year for me, but in comparison to some of you I can't complain.  Had soooo many plans for getting L (my 4yo) out and about, but again lack of transport meant it didn't happen.  Felt quite disheartened in the summer, but fingers crossed for next year.
I made the decision to move yards after 4 lovely years in March.  I felt I needed a more competition atmosphere and my YO was loosing interest in general.  New yard was lovely and offered the chance to get out and compete.  Yard was beautiful and she looked great but unfortunately they didn't really compete.  The yard then decided to stop offering livery and I had to find a new yard in November.
I have now been at yard number 3 for 2 months and so far I really like it.  Lots of lovely people, course of jumps always up, floodlights and some of them compete.  
Good points of 2015 - I love the Lollipop pony!  I started backing her in Dec 2014 and she is now popping 90cm course with ease, sometimes with a little too much gusto  Schooling is still a work in progress, but getting there.  She is confident and safe hacking out and with all traffic even on her own.  She was very nervous of other horses, but today popped a jump right by the fence completely ignoring the idiot rearing on the lunge in the school next door, which is a HUGE achievement.  I now feel that if/when we do make it out to a show we might not melt down in the warmup.  
I think this picture sums up our 2015 pretty well so it must have been pretty good!





OH and I have been saving and it looks like a little lorry might be on the cards in February!!!!  So fingers and toes crossed to a competition focussed 2016


----------



## Pigeon (1 January 2016)

Beautiful photos on this thread, and it's so exciting reading people's aims for the year ahead!


----------



## LiffWee93 (1 January 2016)

it will be lovely to hopefully see reports of people achieving most of whats on this thread!


----------



## rachk89 (2 January 2016)

Loved reading this thread. Hoping i can be as successful this year. 

We didn't really achieve much as I only got my horse in June and with confidence issues on my part I was never confident enough for months to ride him properly. Made some progress towards the end of the year he can now continue a circle in canter for longer than 5 seconds he manages 3-4 circles in a row now. 

My aim is to train him up to elementary level by the end of the year and maybe get better at jumping but we shall see about that one.


----------



## atlantis (3 January 2016)

We've had a fab year!!! I've owned Lottie for 14 months now. It didn't start well with on off 1/10 lameness that the vet and Physio just put down to being very very unbalanced and on her forehand. So we started some rehab in the form of Straightness Training. A bit unorthodox but bloody hell has it worked. She was very trippy on the roads and struggled turning left generally. After just 3 months of straightness training she won her first ever dressage test, intro B, with 70%!! 

Since then we have been xc schooling, hired arenas, she hacks alone and in company (I moved yards as was struggling to hack as she was so spooky and the road too busy) and I can pop my 4 year old daughter up on her and she is the perfect lead rein pony (and DD gets to feel lateral mvts too). She has attended a straightness training clinic or two and behaved impeccably at all times!! I am currently teaching her half pass from the ground and this has improved her dressage no end. We entered our local riding club Xmas dressage just for a laugh and won both intro B and prelim 1 with over 70% again in horrendous awful winds (which she didn't bat an eye at)!! 

This pony is just wonderful I love her so very much. She has had December off so plans (once DD is back at school) are to get her clipped and back in proper work aiming for some more prelim tests and maybe a novice by the end of the year. Also start some proper jumping (she's popped tiny logs and X poles) and have some jumping lessons. I'd love to take her to the beach too!!! 

A few pics...

With DD...







First hack...






XC schooling (well log popping)






ST clinic






First jump (and first time in an indoor)...






With our sash at the Xmas dressage!!







Love my little Lottie!!!


----------

